# Have you ever cried while watching an anime or TV Show?



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

If so, what show (or anime) was it?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never cried over anything that didn't affect me personally, I'm not that emotional.

That being said there have been a few works that have genuinely made me sad, like Madoka Magica an that part in which... Well, to be honest all of the story was horribly depressing, specially Sayaka and Kyoko's fate and Homura's lowest point, for a show about aliens, magic and karma it certainly has a very interesting way of presenting tragedies to which you can actually relate.

The ending of Code Geass also made sad, while the story became a massive train wreck it was still depressing to see the end of the story and all the characters.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I teared up a little at the very last episode of Lost. That's way beyond emo, I know. I think it was just allergies. That time of year.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

I remember ages ago I cried because of an episode in sailor moon. Seriously.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Madoka magica was the anime that made me want to start this thread lol.

That anime was surprisingly dark. Automatically became one of my favorite series after finishing it.

Gen Urobuchi seems to write things that I love to read.

With Code Geass, I enjoy the series as a whole. I think I shed a tear for a few character.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't remind me... The _feels _in Madoka Magica. That show, despite how short it was, served to be incredibly depressing. I thought Madoka Magica would be another ridiculous magical girl series, then episode three happened and... _****. Got. Real _(for lack of better wording).

The only other series that evoked any sort of emotional reaction (not necessarily "crying") was the ending of Death Note (something along the lines of "Wow really? Two seasons of suspense for this fail of an ending? Way to go, Light. You are officially a failure.") and Kuro****suji II (which was more like "I hate you Claude and wtf is going on."). I think I nearly cried at the very end of Nabari no Ou and 07 Ghost, though. The organization and plot execution was horrid in both, but there was some emotionally deep stuff there.

As much as I may dislike my lifestyle, I am thankful my life is not an anime series. The last thing I need is mechas destroying my house or a psychotic serial killer trying to write my name down in a notebook that conveniently never runs out of pages.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes.......Anime series: Eureka 7, Wolfs Rain (alot..), Cowboy Bebop, Clannad After Story (still have dreams about this, and my heart drops in my chest.. Anime ptsd ftw!), Inuyasha after finally watching the end of it (it really wasn't particularly sad, it's just that i grew up on it and was really engaged in it, then it was basically cancelled and i was torn apart, then like 10 years later the final act was released in the US.. and i felt fulfilled), not gonna lie; Parts of Bleach and Naruto get my teary eyed, when they do the backstory of a bad guy and you realise he wasn't really that bad of a dude..... That's all i can think of off hand.
A few anime always make it to these kind of threads that admittedly were sad, didn't really leave a lasting emotional impact on me and didn't get my teary eyed. Those being Elfen Lied, Grave of the Fireflies and 5 Centimeters Per Second.
Non-anime related; the K-drama "your the best lee soon shin", had me straight balling at several instances.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Umm...
Angel Beats
Toradora
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
Darker Than Black


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Kascheritt said:


> Umm...
> Angel Beats
> Toradora
> Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
> Darker Than Black


Yes DTB, loved the dialogue


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I got teary eyed the first time I saw Jurassic Bark. (Futurama episode)


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I cried so many tears when watching Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood. FMAB really hit home, I never cried so much in my life. I really consider that show a masterpiece.

Lately, One Piece has been getting to me. One Piece has such a childish filter, but the romanticizing of friendship and adventure really touches me. It'd be nice to have a group of friends that you'd die for whilst going on an epic journey together.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

In truth I have. And that being the reason I prefer Anime over all other forms of story telling like movies, tv series, books etc. Anime is able to affect me on that level, while the other forms of story telling are not.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The last few episodes of Six Feet Under.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I actually cried after finishing boys meets world. I saw them grow from kids to adults before my eyes. 

Recent anime that made shed a tear was Naruto shippuden. I finally got to see the particular scene regarding itachi.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Many of years ago, I want to say 10 years ago. I don't really remember really, but I may have teared up watching Chobits.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I cried watching all the recent transformers movies. The child in me hated how Michael Bay continuously tries to ruin my childhood. I also cried when I heard they cast Ben Affleck as batman.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Doctor Who is probably the least shameful thing I've cried over, excluding news articles about dead kids. Never even teared up watching anime.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Clannad


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Bluestar29 said:


> Recent anime that made shed a tear was Naruto shippuden. I finally got to see the particular scene regarding itachi.


Same. Also, a scene in One Piece involving Luffy's brother. I actually got depressed for the rest of the day because of those scenes. Which was ridiculous lol.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes sometimes, usually during dramas depicting suicide of a character as that is something that I really relate to.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I shed a few tears for Nicholas D. Wolfwood.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Lucy's backstory in Elfen Lied got to me a bit. I didn't cry, but I felt really horrible for her.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I cried at Doctor Who when Rose got trapped in the parallel world.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay, I have officially cried watching Clannad... and Kanon 2006... and Air TV. Goodness KEY, why do your works always make me experience so many feels?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I cried in Angel Beats and Madoka Magica. I feel so weak. ;_;


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty damn close. Welcome to the NHK hit me straight in the feels.


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Not to sound unmanly or anything... But I think I've cried at least once for every TV/anime series I've ever watched, ever.

Edit: Naruto, Angel Beats, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, Supernatural... Just to name a few.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I cry almost every time I watch Nana.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I cried at the end of Dexter season 8..... 












Because it sucked extreme donkey balls.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I saw one anime about these two siblings who try to make it through the atomic bombs in Hiroshima. One of them dies.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes I have cried many times during TV shows! It depends on my emotional state. If I'm a normal me, it doesn't affect me. If I'm in a bad mood, then everything will make me cry. Even happy things if it's something I want to experience. Those true crime shows though, sometimes they make me cry regardless of my mood. I find them interesting but they can be too emotionally draining.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, them feels.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

real life hits harder than anything else to me


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Can't think of a TV show, but there have been some sad anime shows.

I'm human after all.


----------



## Blueblur (Dec 8, 2010)

Many, many times. Clannad, Angel Beats, Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, Toradora!, more recently White Album 2, lots of others. KEY works are especially brutal.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't watch anime but I'm sure I have cried watching TV (more than a few times). I couldn't tell you what it was but anything that was the slightest bit sad would have me crying quite easily.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Disarray said:


> I got teary eyed the first time I saw Jurassic Bark. (Futurama episode)


Yeap this episode got me bad. *sniffles*


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I once cried when I was very little kid and I don't remember the movie now. Since then I've never got to the point of crying from any story or movie.

But the Smallville episode 'Reckoning' was so so sad.


----------



## Tasj (Dec 19, 2013)

The only anime that really made me cry was Angel Beats. And I cried a few times with Dexter, the very last episode made me cry whole evening. I was so shocked, didn't expect that ending at all. Guess I'm too sensitive for that kind of stuff.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

Surprised I'm the first to mention it, but I cried at the end of Gundam 0080.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

An episode of monster really hit me hard. I didn't cry but that episode was sad to me. It is the one were the boy goes looking for his mother.


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfs Rain. That's about it.


----------



## Unable to change (Mar 5, 2012)

Its odd I only really ever shed tears watching anime. Tv shows/movies never. One of thereasons iI love anime over everything else.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Not that I'll admit.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I've never cried over an anime or TV show before, though there have been moments in both which have genuinely made me feel very upset. The puppy being beaten to death in Elfen Lied is the first thing to spring to mind.

Also, I know it isn't a TV program, but the ending of Arkham City very nearly made me cry. Pathetic, yes, I know, but I love that clown nearly as much as Harley Quinn loves 'im...


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> The puppy being beaten to death in Elfen Lied is the first thing to spring to mind.


Right?! Just when i had forgotten about it ...

An anime that made me cry was Anohana. Tv show ... Lost maybe? I don't really remember. As for movies though .. Plenty lol
Seven Pounds and The Fountain made me bawl my eyes out.

Edit: Defenitely Lost! When Jin and Sun get seperated on the boat and the boat blows up! Or when they are both trapped in the submarine. Ugh.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Who am I kidding, I tear up while watching Anime often.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

So Tactless said:


> Wolfs Rain. That's about it.


I was about to say, the same for me  It's the only one of the few I know. I can't really say much for TV shows, but movies there are quite a few lol



UltraMagnus said:


> Surprised I'm the first to mention it, but I cried at the end of Gundam 0080.


omg I almost forgot, this one too  how can you not honestly lol I remember watching it as a kid, and you relate to those child-like feelings, only to lose that important person..in such a horribly twisted way too! The first time I had to face such a plot as a child. It definitely played out its point of showing you the grim reality of war, putting faces behind people on both sides. I know it's a just a show but it was well done


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

This is no anime or TV show, but there's this movie I've just watched out of depression. It's a eerily haunting war movie, _Come and See_, and it didn't made me cry, but there's just something that clings to me about it. But anyways, the film itself is a lil' bit disturbing, with the characters often looking at the camera, probably to show their emotions in the heat of an event. 
The movie was generally good, other than the somewhat forced relationship with the girl that strongly hindered my viewing experience.

Now to contribute to this thread, The Last of Us opening nearly made me cry. It's extremely well acted and I'd suggest anyone to check it out


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Grave of the Fireflies. Two children in the aftermath of the firebombing of Kobe. Full with starvation and inhumanity all around. That movie made me cry. Anyone who says animation isn't as legitimate as live action should watch that movie.

Anohana is an anime TV show that hit me hard. I teared up a few times.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, when a certain character in Naruto died. I cried like a baby


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

pretty much every episode of welcome to the nhk. the last few episodes i watched all at once (i actually watched the entire series in two days), and i was crying nearly nonstop; even a couple hours after i had finished the series i was still crying. chobits made me a little teary eyed in some places, but it wasn't a tearjerker. every time chi read from an "empty town" book, my eyes began watering. not sure what about those bits made me so sad.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I cried when Ash 'died' and pikachu tried to revive him with a thunder attack in the first movie I think it was


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, Grave of the Fireflies....that ones on a level of its own.
I'll admit, the first Pokemon movie got me too.



Raynic781 said:


> Yes, when a certain character in Naruto died. I cried like a baby


Was it Haku? I totally bawled my eyes out on that episode.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> pretty much every episode of welcome to the nhk. the last few episodes i watched all at once (i actually watched the entire series in two days), and i was crying nearly nonstop; even a couple hours after i had finished the series i was still crying. chobits made me a little teary eyed in some places, but it wasn't a tearjerker. every time chi read from an "empty town" book, my eyes began watering. not sure what about those bits made me so sad.


NHK had plenty of moments that put lumps in my throat.



Citrine said:


> Yeah, Grave of the Fireflies....that ones on a level of its own.
> I'll admit, the first Pokemon movie got me too.
> 
> Was it Haku? I totally bawled my eyes out on that episode.


:teeth Spoiler! :teeth

The end of Cowboy Bebop got me teary. FLCL had some gooshy moments that made me emotional. Didn't cry, but still. Worth mentioning.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> :teeth Spoiler! :teeth


oops:um...and that would make sense as to why she didn't name...hehe my bad.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I didn't cry after watching Grave of the Fireflies o.o


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

I only cry when I watch a CRAPPY anime or TV show!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

There are a few episodes in the fifth season of Angel that get me every time, particularly "A Hole in the World," "Shells," and "Not Fade Away."


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Citrine said:


> Yeah, Grave of the Fireflies....that ones on a level of its own.
> I'll admit, the first Pokemon movie got me too.
> 
> Was it Haku? I totally bawled my eyes out on that episode.


No it wasn't Haku! It was a character in Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No I have no feelings.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

that used to constantly happen but not anymore cause i've been so depressed can't even cry now


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Raynic781 said:


> No it wasn't Haku! It was a character in Naruto Shippuden.


Oh OK

Only got a few episodes into shippuden...wouldn't be able to spoil anything else yet :b


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah, but I think I cry rather easily.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Fullmetal alchemist the first anime, made me teared up... The first few volume of Naruto had some really touching death scenes too. I cried like a baby during the whole Zabuza/Haku part.

Cowboy Bebop also had a poignant ending, didn't cry though.


----------



## albumplush (Oct 11, 2013)

Um, no, but I have thrown my tablet in a fit of emotions, like when a character dies, does something abnormally stupid, abnormally funny, or I'm mad at the anime for something that happened. Next step I rock back and forth for a bit, then continue while muttering no repeatedly.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I cry so easily when watching Anime. um Clannad: After Story, Anohana, Sword Art Online


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

omg just omg that was great = 1
punch to the gut = 2
tears = 3
oh for **** sake = 4

Dusk Maiden of Amnesia - 1
grave of the fireflys - 3
angel beats - 3
ah! my goddess - 1
air - 4


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

I suggest watching Anohana guys one of the best saddest animes ever.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yes Clannad :'c it was so sad!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I might have got all misty eyed watching a bad TV movie starring Gary Busey called Jacob Two-Two and the Hooded Fang. Might have been from how bad it was.

Then again I did really identify with the quiet, lonely kid struggling to make his voice heard, be accepted, and prove himself. He wants to do so by pouring himself a glass of milk, but ends of spilling it everywhere. It was more than I could take.

Damn, I had a depraved childhood.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> There are a few episodes in the fifth season of Angel that get me every time, particularly "A Hole in the World," "Shells," and "No
> t Fade Away."


I can't watch "A Hole in the World" anymore, it's too sad. So is "Seeing Red" from _Buffy_ .

Also there's episode 8 of _Fruits Basket_ which always made me cry. Sometimes when a companion leaves in _Doctor Who_. Plus the end of series 2 of _Sherlock._

And _Adventure Time_, which can get pretty depressing at times.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

thecrazy88 said:


> I can't watch "A Hole in the World" anymore, it's too sad. So is "Seeing Red" from _Buffy_ .


"The Body" from Buffy was pretty sad, too. It was really unsettling how the entire episode had no music whatsoever. Those ones on Angel take the cake for me though. I was devastated in a way I've never been for a fictional character, before or since.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

War documentaries get me sometimes.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

yep, I cry watching movies.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Sometimes.


----------

